# How often did you speak to your breeder from birth to take home?



## lonestarag05 (Feb 28, 2011)

Also, how often did you get pictures?


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I spoke to my breeder everytime I had a question. She sent me pictures often including pictures of the Sire and Bitch. 

My pup is 19 months old, and she still e-mails me checking in on him. I'll send her pictures of him as he grows as well.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Sinister's Breeder~ Didn't speak to them until the day I went and bought him and picked him up, I found them in the paper, they were byb's. I do not have contact with them anymore and never will again.

Malice's Breeder~ Even though she wont be born until next year, I have been talking to the breeder where I am getting her from for over a year now, by the time I get her I will have known him for a little over 2 years.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Its been a long time-I really didn't have a lot of questions-just decided on the litter and that was pretty much it-maybe 4or5 times _I got one pic when the puppies were born-lol


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

Sigurd's breeder: I talked to them about 8 weeks before we brought Sigurd home. We got pictures weekly. Anytime I had a question, we would talk/e-mail. I visited the facility 2 times, first time I stayed well over 2 hours... we corresponded a lot for the first month or so of Sigurd being home (first time GSD owner), the breeder would listen and give me answers to my concerns. Haven't talked to her since December (breeder contacted us when they heard Sigurd had been badly attacked), but haven't really had a reason to since.


----------



## lonestarag05 (Feb 28, 2011)

I got a picture when they were born. Im trying not to be a nuisance, but I would love weekly pictures.


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

Enough that she had secured a restraining order.


----------



## suzzyq01 (Feb 15, 2011)

I got photos every two weeks or so and they would post videos on their facebook and youtube accounts of the puppies eating and walking around. I visited them four times (two hours one way) once to meet them and there dogs and decide if they were right for me,to pick out my Sonar, to pick up Sonar, and about a month after I had Sonar for a family reunion photo session. I will be heading up there again soon to have a family reunion again and let the breeders meet Sonar all grown up. 

I still have great contact with them. I post recent photos and brags to their FB page all the time along with all their other clients. I found Sonar's half brother on their FB (different mother same father 6 months younger) and went and met them yesterday. It's really cool to meet the pups from the same father and see the similarities and talk about their quirks. 

Sonar (left Hunni x Newman) Ryder (right Kay x Newman)


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I heard from her via phone or email about weekly. Went and visited the litter a couple of times.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Weekly, sometimes 2x a week- via phone- then emails- lots of emails... lol.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I spoke to them a number of times prior deciding on the litter and then prior the birth of the pup. They sent me pictures weekly and then they let me know which one was mine shortly before I picked him up.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

We have talked ALOT before we took him home, and now he's a little over 1 we are still in contact. I consider her a friend at this point

When the litter was born she sent pictures within 2 weeks of the pups & mom. 

She's my cheerleader for my training goals & always provides great insight. I love the support. She recently helped me with feeding raw for the 1st time. She loves getting pictures & will check in if she hasn't heard from me in awhile.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

They live about an hour from here so we visited the place first, then got a call and pictures when the litter was born. We visited twice I think and received pictures before the 8 wks was up. We still keep in touch, in fact we're going to bring Stosh over to see them soon, they haven't seen him since he was shot. They really welcomed visits and calls because most people didn't see the pup until the day they picked it up.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

BYB for my boy so we spoke twice before he came home. The first day to she told me what day he could come home, the second time was for directions to her address.


----------



## TechieDog (Jan 13, 2011)

W.Oliver said:


> Enough that she had secured a restraining order.


 
Haha! I feel like I am close to being in that position too!


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

New Skete-They called me 3 times after the litter was born and e-mailed me 3 times. I called them 6 or 7 times after we brought him home.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

LOTS,,wanda was great, lots of email updates, and lotsa pictures, and lotsa "after I got her" emails, pics etc...we're still in contact alot


----------



## King&Skylar (Jun 3, 2010)

With Skylar, I got first day pictures, pictures of the sire and dam, then 4 week pictures, and 6 weeks pictures. I sent her an update and pictures once a month, unless i had questions (which was a lot- probably about once a week for the first couple months.) she didn't mind at all, and now I'm getting a male from her (in July!) and i get pictures whenever i ask, and updates as much as i ask- and she is on my facebook now :wild:


----------



## JPrice (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm with Lauren...I spoke to my breeder very often, and still ask him any question I need to.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Once a week, sometimes twice a week, if I had questions that I forgot. I think they get used to it.....


----------



## LukasGSD (May 18, 2011)

I still see Lukas' breeders from time to time, ever so often bring Lukas over to see them. They do care about their dogs a lot and made sure that when I got him he was going to a good home, but sadly do not have the best dogs.


I spoke to Jax's breeders around the time they were bred and then got pictures each week. I wouldn't hesitate to ask questions if I had any but having talked to quite a few people who had already gotten a dog from them I trusted them to pick Jaxon out for me since I could not physically go see them.


----------



## lylol (Feb 18, 2009)

I talked to the breeder for over a year before I knew I wanted a pup... once decided it was weekly or when ever I needed it... lots of emails and pics.... and still check in today even tho he is 2.5


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

W.Oliver said:


> Enough that she had secured a restraining order.


haha, Wayne, I can picture it 

Me? Way too often, and it didn't stop when I got the pup either. I am probably the most annoying puppy buyer ever  Besides Wayne.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

LMAO Wayne :rofl:

Shawn no way you are the most annoying I think Chris is used to it I know plenty of us J's kept calling and emailing her with the same things (mostly "HELP I broke my puppy") lol. 

have talked lots to my breeder mostly via email I feel bad calling at least email she can get back to me on her time I don't feel bad but at some point you have to realize that most good breeders have this with basically each puppy buyer so within reason don't worry about being a bother. Obviously if they are busy working their dogs and you're blowing up their phone to eard the puppies whimper on the phone or something then give it a break but most are just fine with asking for a pic each week or every other pic. If you want more pics simply ask worse case they say not right now.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

With Karlo's breeder, there were weekly pupdates including lots of pics. While the pups whelped we got updates with every pup born.
Before the pups were born I visited once so the breeder could get to know me, and then again visited when the pups were 4 weeks.
I picked him up just shy of 8 weeks old and we've returned several times to train. 

There is a yahoo group where past & present litter owners can communicate, share problems, brags and stories. When a new litter is born, updates are posted on the puplist, so we all share in the excitement!
The resources shared are great, too(articles, book recommendations etc) 
It is nice to be connected to so many puppy buyers from the same breeder and watch them progress in so many different venues.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

lonestarag05 said:


> I got a picture when they were born. Im trying not to be a nuisance, but I would love weekly pictures.


I think asking to email you weekly pictures is a bit much. If they do it and have the time, great, but it is a time consuming process and I wouldn't press that issue too much. Some people are more motivated with a camera and uploading to a computer. Others are not. If they are in the latter category I would accept it.

I got 3 batches of pictures emailed to me--what the breeder also put on the website which is pretty much what he does for all his litters.

Aritar Bastet - kennel of German Shepherds


----------



## TechieDog (Jan 13, 2011)

GSDElsa said:


> I think asking to email you weekly pictures is a bit much. If they do it and have the time, great, but it is a time consuming process and I wouldn't press that issue too much. Some people are more motivated with a camera and uploading to a computer. Others are not. If they are in the latter category I would accept it.
> 
> I got 3 batches of pictures emailed to me--what the breeder also put on the website which is pretty much what he does for all his litters.
> 
> Aritar Bastet - kennel of German Shepherds


Going through this now (different breeder). The pups will be held back to evaluate a little longer than usual too which is making me antsy. I dont expect or ask for weekly pics but sort of expected pics at the 4 and 8 week marks (got them eventually), then again at the 3 month mark, and shortly after that/prior to pup selection. 
Its definitely harder for some people to deal with the pic issue. So I try to be patient but...


----------



## Dinahmyte (Sep 26, 2004)

On a regular basis (weekly if not more) for the past 9+ years. Luckily I don't have the restraining order like Wayne. ;-)


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

rofl at LaRen and JPrice It's a wonder that poor guy hasn't gone crazy yet. Or _*HAS*_ he???:wild:

Yeah, I'm with these 2. talked to him pretty much daily. have talked to him several times a week since Singe came home as well.

I promise guys, new pics are coming soon! If it ever stops raining!!! :headbang:


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Dainerra said:


> rofl at LaRen and JPrice It's a wonder that poor guy hasn't gone crazy yet. Or _*HAS*_ he???:wild:
> 
> Yeah, I'm with these 2. talked to him pretty much daily. have talked to him several times a week since Singe came home as well.
> 
> I promise guys, new pics are coming soon! If it ever stops raining!!! :headbang:


Chuck loves Jordy and I! HA HA! :laugh:

Ya Singe pics! :wub:


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Dainerra said:


> rofl at LaRen and JPrice It's a wonder that poor guy hasn't gone crazy yet. Or _*HAS*_ he???:wild:
> 
> Yeah, I'm with these 2. talked to him pretty much daily. have talked to him several times a week since Singe came home as well.
> 
> I promise guys, new pics are coming soon! If it ever stops raining!!! :headbang:


 
And I make #4! :wild: I talked to our breeder frequently for about 6 months before the litter was born and then almost daily before Leyna came home. I think he emailed me 4 pics or so while we were waiting for the brat. I still talk to him almost weekly giving updates and tag him in FB with all of the pics of the brat. I actually talked to him on the phone last night and will call him today after Leyna's appointment just to give him an update of her weight, etc.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Halo was posted here at 9 weeks old, so she was ready for a home by the time I saw her. I think there were some pictures of the litter posted at 7 weeks old too, but I didn't pay a lot of attention to them other than thinking they were cute, as all puppies are. 

Once I decided to inquire about Halo, I had several PMs and emails back and forth with the breeder, and we picked her up at the SF airport exactly a week after those pictures were posted. The only time I actually spoke to the breeder on the phone (she's in Connecticut) was driving home from the airport - she asked me to call and let her know that Halo had arrived safely. It was late there, after 11:00 PM on a Sunday night, so it was not a lengthy conversation.

After that we had many emails, and I've posted lots of pictures here. She also has a yahoo group for puppy buyers, although it's not terribly active. We're FB friends too, and she always comments on the pictures and status updates about the dogs. Halo's sire is a well known and frequently used stud dog, and there's a FB group for his progeny, which I'm also a member of. Any time I email her with questions she replies promptly.

ETA: I asked her if I could grab a couple of the puppy pictures of Halo that she'd posted on her website, and instead she sent me a zip file of all the pictures she'd taken since the litter was a week old.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

I just spoke with my breeder again about 30 minutes ago. I gave him an update from the brat's vet visit this morning. Eventually he will be tired of me (if he isn't all ready!).


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

I didn't plan to get the pup until he was already 6 weeks old. We talked maybe 3 times per week or more since we were setting up a flight for him. I asked for pictures once. I think it was a very easy exchange and I am very pleased.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

jaggirl47 said:


> Eventually he will be tired of me (if he isn't all ready!).


I think the same thing frequently!!


----------



## EchoGSD (Mar 12, 2010)

I spoke to Echo's breeder 2-3 times before the litter was bred, and visited her home kennels once prior. From birth to pickup at 10 weeks, probably 6-7 times. We got pictures several times, and had conversations to help the Breeder make a good recommendation for us based on what we wanted from our dog, and the temperaments of the puppies in the litter. Echo is 5 now, and I still email and chat with the breeder once or twice per year (more so when Echo was competing in trials than now, but still nice to chat!).


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

My puppy hasn't even been born yet (or bred) and I've talked to my breeder countless times and sent countless texts. Heck, right now I'm sitting in a Winnipeg hotel room for a dog show weekend and learning about the showing thing.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i put a down payment on my pup before
it was conceived. the breeder was in constant contact.
she sent x-rays of the pregnancie (i didn't know what i was looking at),
she sent pictures of the pups often. she answered all of my
dumb questions. if i were a breeder and someone like me put a deposit
on a pup i would have given them their money back after the 50th phone call in one day. my breeder was great. she walked us through everything.
it's 4 yrs later and we're still in touch.


----------



## DTS (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm not proud of this but.... I talked to the breeder the day before we picked her up and the day we picked her up. I emailed 2x since July of 2010 with qs. It takes her 2 or 3 weeks to reply. So I have sent 1 or 2 more emails with pics. Other than that I don't bother. She doesn't inquire about jasmine and I just figure any questions I have I ask my trainer or post on here. I can't ever get a straight answer out of her anyway.


Oh yeah and she never answers phone calls or returns msgs


----------

